# Regent Petroleum Tankships



## cessna

Nobody lasted long in Regent in the early 60s, with the Regent Royal, the Regent Falcon and the Regent Eagle running mainly between the UK and Trinidad and carrying 12 passengers. Then a handful of Shell and BP "refugees" in search of promotion joined and steadied the helm as it were, and it became a good little outfit as it expanded into supertankers. I had a good 6 years there but left as it was gobbled up by Caltex UK, another Texaco subsidiary, and became Texaco Tankships UK, if my memory serves me right.
Anyone out there with similar memories or otherwise!
Rod


----------



## gordon112

run a web search on "tota" without the quotes and you should be able to locate 
the website relevant to your enquiry.
Think it's called Texaco Overseas Tankships Association, and covers the Regent
fleet/employees.Best wishes!


----------



## cessna

Thanks Gordon, it was very kind of you to do this. I've found the site and will enjoy using it.
Best wishes
Rod


----------



## Paedrig

Seeing the reference to Regent Tankships has prompted me to ask a question. As a child in 1947 I sailed on the Regent Jaguar from the U.K. to Point a Pierre and have a photograph of myself on board at the time but nothing of the ship. Any ideas where I might look?


----------



## valter

rod, just signed up.
left a bell rope on both falcon and eagle.
long time no sea!


----------



## KenLin39

*Regent Jaguar.*



Paedrig said:


> Seeing the reference to Regent Tankships has prompted me to ask a question. As a child in 1947 I sailed on the Regent Jaguar from the U.K. to Point a Pierre and have a photograph of myself on board at the time but nothing of the ship. Any ideas where I might look?


Photo of Regent Jaguar here. Ken. --> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships R/slides/Regent Jaguar-01.html


----------



## davewilliams

*Regent Falcon*



cessna said:


> Nobody lasted long in Regent in the early 60s, with the Regent Royal, the Regent Falcon and the Regent Eagle running mainly between the UK and Trinidad and carrying 12 passengers. Then a handful of Shell and BP "refugees" in search of promotion joined and steadied the helm as it were, and it became a good little outfit as it expanded into supertankers. I had a good 6 years there but left as it was gobbled up by Caltex UK, another Texaco subsidiary, and became Texaco Tankships UK, if my memory serves me right.
> Anyone out there with similar memories or otherwise!
> Rod


hi, just seen your note. (actually only just joined this site)..........Yes I was on the Regent Falcon in middle sixities.......a good ship, good gear, running Milford Haven/ around UK.and the Med...........was the chief steward a guy from Glasgow......Jimmy something.........good memories..........cheers


----------



## Bob Murdoch

Hi,
Wasn't the Regent ships part of C.T. Bowring's empire. I sailed on the Cape Breton, another of the fleet, on the Sydney, N.S. to Montreal coal run from May, 1959 to December 1959. I was Sparks and there was a daily company sched.
Bowring are still going as an insurance mob. I believe they had strong ties financially in Canada.
Cheers, Bob


----------



## Ron Stringer

Was also going to post a link to the Photoships photo of Regent Jaguar - then I noticed the date of Post #4 on this thread. It seems that Padraig has not been posted anything for nearly 4 years - hope he is still with us.(Jester)


----------



## Jim Collins

*Regent Caribou 1962*

I joined Regent Caribou at Thames Haven Feb 1961 trip to Trinidad & Venezuela, food was great but had better. some one said about swimming pools the Caribou had one.


----------



## shambles

KenLin39 said:


> Photo of Regent Jaguar here. Ken. --> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships R/slides/Regent Jaguar-01.html


Thankyou very much. Only bit I know about the trip was apparently my parents had to wait for a phone call giving 12hrs notice for joining ship and which Port of embarkation...all very hush hush.
In case you are puzzled by the change of user name....my old pc died and didn't get replaced for a while so I came back with a different set of data...forgot all about it.


----------



## shambles

Ron Stringer said:


> Was also going to post a link to the Photoships photo of Regent Jaguar - then I noticed the date of Post #4 on this thread. It seems that Padraig has not been posted anything for nearly 4 years - hope he is still with us.(Jester)


Just spotted your post Ron....yes I think I'm still here albeit a rather tatty copy of the original of many years ago .(Jester) Oh and due to electronicary mayhem under a different username. Pat.


----------



## MervynHutton

davewilliams said:


> hi, just seen your note. (actually only just joined this site)..........Yes I was on the Regent Falcon in middle sixities.......a good ship, good gear, running Milford Haven/ around UK.and the Med...........was the chief steward a guy from Glasgow......Jimmy something.........good memories..........cheers


Hi Dave,

The guy you were thinking of is Jimmy McGowan, some of other good Chief Stewards around were Wally Warren (now deceased), Clive Bainbridge and some others who I can't remember. Huge amount of people onboard for a small ship, usually between 35 and 40 and this made for quite a good social scene.


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Regent Pembroke Maiden Voyage*

'Regent Pembroke' had troublesome start to life, suffering various problems and never making contract speed on trials (which I was on as R/O). On builder's trials I was "rentaman" from Marconi to Vickers but once the vessel was accepted, I was rented out to Regent Petroleum Tankships and we left on the maiden voyage at the end of January 1965. 

I stayed on her until the end of March 1966 but was going through information recently and came across a list of those aboard during the first set of Articles, Jan-Jun 1965. This was a real work-up period for all on board with problems in all areas. I am posting the list in case there is anyone still around that was there or sailed with any of those guys on other ships.

James Dunlop Pedersen	Master
Leo Joseph McShane Ch. Officer Left Palermo 9.4.65
Norrie Millar Brown 2nd. Officer
Robert Alexander Mitchell	3rd. Officer
Roger William Warren 4th. Officer
Ronald Stringer Radio Officer
Denis Albert Paul-Clark	Chief Engineer
Brian John Lewis Morris	2nd. Engineer
Clarence Oscar Blazey 3rd. Engineer
William Graham 4th. Engineer
Frederick Allen Electrician
Vincent Bell Junior Engineer

Ian Ewan McVicar Ch. Officer Joined Palermo 9.4.65
James Crawford Lang Jun. 2nd. Engineer	Joined Pointe à Pierre, 21.5.65

During that time (Jan-Jun) we also carried a dozen supernumeraries who stayed for various periods to try and fix the problems. As most of them were representatives of various equipment suppliers (electrical, engine controls, cargo controls and so on) they may be known to some members, so I will list them as well.

Charles Allan Caldwell Joined Newcastle on trials. Left Port Said 15.4.65
Albert Lionel Walton Joined Newcastle on trials. Left Palermo 9.4.65
Charles Arthur Joined Port Said 9.2.65 Left Ras Tanura 22.2.65	
Alexander Sutherland Joined Ras Tanura 24.2.65. Left Pointe à Pierre 26.3.65
Raymond Francis Smith Joined Palermo 9.4.65 Left Port Said 15.4.65
Thomas Henry Allan Joined Palermo 9.4.65 Left Port Said 15.4.65
Alexander Doig Joined Palermo 9.4.65 Left Port Said 15.4.65
Peter H Judd Joined Gibraltar 2.6.65 Left Sidon 10.6.65
Gordon Davis Joined Gibraltar 2.6.65 Left Sidon 10.6.65
John W Harrison Joined Gibraltar 2.6.65 Left Sidon 10.6.65
Clelland Campbell Joined Gibraltar 2.6.65 Left Sidon 10.6.65
Thomas H Allan Joined Gibraltar 2.6.65 Left Sidon 10.6.65
Campbell Slater Joined Gibraltar 2.6.65 Left Sidon 10.6.65
Alexander J Johnson Joined Gibraltar 2.6.65 Left Sidon 10.6.65

Jimmy Pedersen was relieved by Robbie Armstrong, I believe at the change of Articles on 20 June 1965 - it may have been later - but I can't remember who else stayed on, or joined between then and my leaving the ship on 29.3.1966, when she came back to the Tyne for drydocking.


----------



## cajef

Ron Stringer said:


> I am posting the list in case there is anyone still around that was there or sailed with any of those guys on other ships.
> 
> 
> Jimmy Pedersen was relieved by Robbie Armstrong


I was R/O on the Regent Falcon/GDRU from Dec 64 until July 65, Robbie Armstrong was Captain but only for a couple of weeks, I joined her in Immingham did Antrwerp and Rotterdam then to South Shields for some repairs where he was relieved before we sailed for Trinidad.


----------

